# my music wont show up in cm9 music player



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

my music wont show up in cm9 music app and its really starting to become an issue for me anyone know any fixes?

im in aokp milestone 4


----------



## mezster (Sep 3, 2011)

did you try fixing permissions in cwm? I am running aokp and installed cm9 music player via root explorer, fixed permissions in cwm and haven't had a problem.


----------



## Gbear09 (Dec 6, 2011)

Download a different music player. I like powerAmp and cloud skipper


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

k ill try


----------



## sid8911 (Dec 19, 2011)

mezster said:


> did you try fixing permissions in cwm? I am running aokp and installed cm9 music player via root explorer, fixed permissions in cwm and haven't had a problem.


still not working


----------

